# Willow Island Pool



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Going to try to take the bass boat for it's last voyage this weekend to the OR 
anyone have any water temps and conditions it would be much appreciated hopefully it's in the lower 50's
Thanks
george


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

58 to 60 degress, but will be lower by the weekend. Water conditions are good. Good water color.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info 
sounds like we may be hitting pretty close to being right this year
George


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone been fishing here lately? Any good?


----------

